# weekend #'s



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i ended up with 282 for the weekend 110 on friday 99 on sat 73 on sun.how did everyone else do ? starting this coming friday start a 10 day vacation heading north cant wait good luck all....


----------



## rtj1981 (Oct 29, 2005)

Was this is the Grand Rapids area? I spent about 5 hours of Fri and Sat in the woods and didn't find a single thing other than a half a dozen false morels.


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

71 friday 63 sat. 17 today. It's been great this last week! Already my best year ever. They just keep poppin up.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I found a few whites/greys worth picking and about 60 blacks.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I picked about 75 blacks today in just over and hour and left about that many to pick in a few days. Still pretty small up here in Leelanau Co. but it is heating up!


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

therapy ..great finds and nice pic congrats i see your #'s went down each day just like mine i know the crowds are a little bigger on sat. and sun. but with the weather we had i thought the #'s would be going up.. good luck on your next trip....


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I stopped counting individual mushrooms when I was about 12 yrs. old.
Now I just keep track of poundage. 4 lbs. so far. I'd call it a good spring if I break the 15 lb. mark.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

aimus1 said:


> I stopped counting individual mushrooms when I was about 12 yrs. old.


I guess some of us never grow up! :lol:




Boardman Brookies said:


> I picked about 75 blacks today in just over and hour and left about that many to pick in a few days. Still pretty small up here in Leelanau Co. but it is heating up!


I was in the North the last couple days. Left some last week and they did not gain very much in size at all by today, even after 3-4 days. But I picked a couple pounds or so, er-uh 254. They were smaller than I would have liked but forkable  The small ones are good with eggs. Also to use up with last years dried to add the fresh flavor to when you cook them.

When it is cold like this I never found them to do much growing but are rather stunted. The Pamlea Kaminski growth study kind of shows this I posted in another thread. If the pits on the cap are elongated, then I think they have gained most of their mass and pretty much gain in the stem after that. If the pits are wrinkled up yet, then they have some growing to do. 
I am gonna post a photo below of one I think has some growing left in just a little bit...

_This one has the potential of gaining quite a bit of growth IMHO, but I couldn't leave it!_


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm over 650, I didn't count the last bunch I found. They have been running small but I have been finding decent ones this week. 

Whover those 3 guys in the woods was, I beat you =) I was walking out with 2 bags while you was hauling ass trying to get to my spots lol...

Daylight, not 11!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

